# Crestor or other statin



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Before the trolls come out of the woodwork: I am NOT seeking medical advice here. I HAVE checked the "Health" topic and the posts there are pretty old. I DO have my own opinion about this. I just wanted some input from people who take a statin not so much to lower cholesterol but to prevent heart attack and stroke. My cholesterol is okay, not the best but not bad. My doctor is suggesting a statin....again....as my chance of a stroke or heart attack in the next ten years has increased but still below 15%. Well, for Pete's sake, I'm getting old! and know that I won't live forever. I have done my research on this type of medicine and still am not ready to commit to using it. I repeat, my cholesterol levels are not bad. Dr. says a very low dose maybe three times a week would keep inflammation in the arteries to a minimum. Just looking for input for women who actually are using this. Thanks in advance. And trolls or "the bad guys"...please do not respond. Thanks. jberg


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm interested in the responses you get also. My doctor said I might benefit from a low dose statin, but I'm not sure if I want to mess with it or not.


----------



## susieM (Dec 11, 2017)

From living with a DH who takes statins, if I absolutely had to take them I probably would, but unless it was just a preventative thing, I would not. Muscle aches and pains and the doctors just say that happens. Hope you dont have to.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

susieM said:
 

> From living with a DH who takes statins, if I absolutely had to take them I probably would, but unless it was just a preventative thing, I would not. Muscle aches and pains and the doctors just say that happens. Hope you dont have to.


My hubby tried 2 different statins and had problems that didn't go away when he stopped taking them. Guess that's why I hesitate to jump on board with them.


----------



## trois (Jul 15, 2019)

I was a cardiac arrest at 65 . I am now 66 and take 80 mg of Lipitor daily. I also take CoQ10 and magnesium and zinc supplements and do not suffer with the muscle aches and cramps which these supplements have aborted


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

I tried Lipitor gave me muscle pain. I have been on creator for years and no pain


----------



## Wyldeflower (Oct 20, 2013)

My husband cannot take any statins, as even the very lowest doses cause him too much pain. I, on the other hand, have been on low-dose Simvastatin for several years, without any problems with muscle pain except at the very beginning as my body was adapting. I am at higher risk of stroke because I have a history of AFib.


----------



## mmpaladino (Feb 22, 2015)

Please read every word every carefully on the information sheet that the pharmacy gives you with the medication. Somewhere in that information it states that statins do not prevent heart attack or stroke. I took them for about 20 yeats. While I ate a very healthy diet I got fatter, sicker and medication list grew longer. I also had to have 2 stents put in my heart one year. And another one a year later all while my cholesterol was below 200. Check out government statistics that show about half of the people who have a heart or stroke have low cholesterol. The muscle issues are real. I now walk with a cane due to the damage to my muscles.


----------



## Cilscreations (May 8, 2011)

My doctor recently prescribed one for me, but our daughter who is a doctor told me not to take it because once you turn 75 statins tend to bring on diabetes. Our daughter has been a doctor for more than 15 years, my doctor only 2 years. I listened to our daughter.


----------



## Murphie (Jan 6, 2019)

I've been taking statins for years without any problems.


----------



## sunshine1225 (Jul 30, 2018)

Well, you have to make up your own mind, regardless of what your doctor says. I worked in Coronary care in large medical center for almost 30 years & 50% of people that have heart attacks have normal cholesterol levels. Cholesterol is not as much of the problem as most think. Get book Primal Panacea by Dr. Thomas Levi, Amazon carries it among other places. He is board certified cardiologist & it's a good read.


----------



## megloush (Mar 1, 2013)

WITH COLESTEROL MEDICATION ONE SHOULD ALWAYS TAKE COQ10 WITH IT. ALSO, BEFORE TAKING COLESTEROL MEDICATIONS ASK YOUR DOCTOR IF YOU CAN TRY RED YEAST RICE FIRST. THESE ARE JUST SUGGESTIONS CONSULT WITH YOUR DOCTOR FIRST.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I am on a low dose statin for that very reason. No ill effects. I take Lipitor.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

My cholesterol was about 250 and my doc wanted me to take something to lower it. High cholesterol at that level is genetic on my father's side. Father had congestive heart failure. My eldest aunt died of a heart attack. Red yeas rice didn't lower it enough to suit him, so he prescribed Zetia.

Two days in and my muscles hurt so badly I hated to even move. He told me to stop taking it. Back to red yeast rice. Then I was referred to a cardiologist. He prescribed a generic of Crestor, Rosuvastatin 10 mg. I have been using it over 2 years now with no noticeable side effects. It is keeping my cholesterol at +/-150. My doc kept his own mother on her feet through over 92 years of life, so I tend to believe his advice. He is a DO and tries the least invasive or extreme treatment first then if it doesn't help, goes to something a tad stronger. Which is why I had been using OTC red yeast rice for a couple of years first.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

DH took statins for 20 years , reducing dosage due to muscle ache side affects. 
The new med, Nexitol, pill form, is not a statin, he has been taking it for a couple months now with no side affects. We will see in two weeks with his check up what the cholesterol had done. 
The cost is $1100 for three months, we have Humana prescription, $131.00 for three months. The new injection statins are as much as $27,000 a year, the doc was so surprised she called right away when I gave her the pharmacy info. Docs never know prices and she was shocked. I personally take Red Yeast Rice and counts go down about 8-10 points a year. Some side affects of statins can be very disturbing, even severe nightmares. Good luck.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Cilscreations said:


> My doctor recently prescribed one for me, but our daughter who is a doctor told me not to take it because once you turn 75 statins tend to bring on diabetes. Our daughter has been a doctor for more than 15 years, my doctor only 2 years. I listened to our daughter.


I have been taking zocor since I before I was 75, I am now 95 and do not have diabetes. A good diet prevents that. Perhaps your diet or weight influenced your daughter. Many facts to consider. I listen to my doctors and have no major health issues.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I had been taking Atorvastatin for about 20 years with no problems until about 3 years ago. I started having leg problems...jerking and moving at night. Then that developed into severe cramps. The doctor cut the dose in half and that helped for awhile and then the jerking and cramps came back with a vengeance. I finally decided I had enough. I quit taking it altogether and the leg problems have stopped. MAKE SURE YOU DISCUSS SIDE EFFECTS WITH YOUR Doctor!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

For me: the nightmares alone were reason for me to never use a statin drug!

I have 'tried'....(for the doctors) 4 different ones!


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

I've been taking statins for years, and I have no side effects. At all. My cholesterol is well controlled, and I don't have diabetes. Statins also lower stroke risk, which is a concern for me as my mother had a series of strokes. 
But the best thing for you is to have a conversation with your doctor. He or she would know your history and risks, which would help to determine whether you should take a statin, or even which statin would be best for you.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Statins caused me so much body pain that I was disabled for 4 years. However my man takes a Statin with no bad effects.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

I also take Rosuvastatin. Only for the last 3 months since my cholesterol went up. Possible due to chemo? Anyway, I have no side effects. Take it Mon, Wed and Fri. Due for another blood test soon to see how it is helping. I am 74. Dad passed from a major stroke at 72. I'll report back after the next blood work results.
I have lost 27lbs since starting chemo in May of last year. I needed to lose it and feel good at 138lbs. Not scrawny.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

To be honest, Crestor makes my joints hurt, it’s as expensive as all get out unless Yiu have top notch insurance. I have osteoarthritis in both knees, some residual achiness from a herniated disc I lived with for a year before surgery, and I now have an elevated glucose level. Not at pre diabetic yet but close. No meds for it, just work with diet to keep it under control. My cholesterol was quite high. I’m working to bring it down with also with diet and I seem to be on my way to really good levels. After the first six months I had reduced the bad cholesterol by 50%, I go next month for all my blood work so I’ll find out about the glucose and cholesterol. The cardiologist said he’d rather have my glucose a little high if the statin keeps my cholesterol where it should be, it’s not his body. I am not a happy camper with the glucose up. I now have a meter, test only 3 times a week, but if I can get the cholesterol down enough I want to go off the statin. 
Honestly it’s worth whatever dietary changes you have to make not to go on any statin because they all raise your glucose level. I’ve seen what type ll does to people, about six of my first amd second cousins on my Mom’s side have it as well as her late sister. I’m coming off as soon as I can. 
Now, the Qunol was suggested by my doctor but I’m also on warfarin and the Qunol is cumin based and that exaggerates the effect of the blood thinner so I can’t take that for my sore joints. Just work really hard at it. Have the doctor get you in to see a nutritionist if you need help. And you have to be hyper-vigilant because foods you think are ok to eat are often not the best


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I have been taking Crestor for some years with no noticeable side effects. I had tried another statin previously but I did have side effects with that one and stopped it for that reason, but not muscle pains. I take NQ10 with the Crestor as I read somewhere once that you should and I also stopped drinking green tea because I read that it interacts negatively with statins.


----------



## nanakerry (Jun 1, 2011)

My cholesterol was just above normal range and I was put on 5mg of Crestor (Rosuvastatin), a very low dose, been on it for about 8 years, have my bloods done regularly and my cholesterol has always been normal...no side effects 
I had a calcium score test not long ago, which is an image result, cost about $150 and can't claim on hospital benefits but thought it was worth it
A calcium-score screening heart test (coronary calcium scan) uses computerized tomography (CT) to detect calcium deposits in the coronary arteries of your heart.
A score of 100 to 300 means moderate plaque deposits. It's associated with a relatively high risk of a heart attack or other heart disease over the next three to five years. A score greater than 300 is a sign of very high to severe disease and heart attack risk.
Was very glad I took it, but that doesn't say I might get hit by a bus, but good to know the arteries are clear
My result came back 0% as did my husbands and we do not diet, eat and drink everything in moderation


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

I am highly allergic to Lipitor. Simvastatin has caused irreversible side effects. I was on both for a very short time (6-9wks). Was on Lipitor one prior year, stayed clear of them for 3 years, then tried the Simvastatin another year.

I told my Doctor that I will NOT take any more statins. If I can not reduce my numbers by diet and exercise, so be it. 
That would be telling me that the numbers are my normal - so don't mess with it.

I have discovered that even taking a low dose aspirin can cause some major issues.

There is nothing that is really preventative for heart attacks. Just watch your weight, watch what you eat - eat healthy and exercise.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

This is such an interesting thread, it's showing how all over the board people are with these drugs. I'm not on any of them, hope to not be. My cholesterol is fine, thank God. I read an article many years ago about a woman how had a high count, but not real high. Her dr. wanted her on a statin and she didn't want that, she started eating roasted garlic, said she loved it. Went back to dr and he was amazed at how fast it lowered her numbers. I'm not saying garlic works, just that for her it did. I know not who the woman or her dr. were. Just a different line of treating.


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

Doc said my chlorestal was getting high, put me on a low dose statin.
Long story short... blood pressure and pulse skyrocketed, hard breathing, high heart rate, tired, etc. I was also working out at a gym 3 times a week.
I'm one of the approximately 50% of women who are allergic to it.
You should check with your doctor and carefully watech for any effects.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Statins gave both myself and my late husband aches and pain so we decided to stop taking them and our aches and pains disappeared. I now refuse to take them.


----------



## frogggie101 (Jun 26, 2016)

I take 5mg of Crestor each day. I cannot tolerate more than that as leg cramps worsened. I didn’t realize that Crestor reduced inflammation of the arteries until I read your post. Thanks for that.

Trying Crestor does not have to be a lifelong commitment for you. It is not one of those medications that is difficult to stop. Trying it 3-4 times a week can be a trial run, just to see how you feel on it. Checking in with the doctor periodically can put your mind at ease. I hope you find a happy medium.

P.S. personally I have tried all of the other statins only to find that leg pain, rls, and leg weakness was too much to bear. Crestor was the only one that was tolerated.


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

Cilscreations said:


> My doctor recently prescribed one for me, but our daughter who is a doctor told me not to take it because once you turn 75 statins tend to bring on diabetes. Our daughter has been a doctor for more than 15 years, my doctor only 2 years. I listened to our daughter.


wha-a-at? A real DOCTOR said statins tend to bring on diabetes. That's a new one.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

krashdragon said:


> Doc said my chlorestal was getting high, put me on a low dose statin.
> Long story short... blood pressure and pulse skyrocketed, hard breathing, high heart rate, tired, etc. I was also working out at a gym 3 times a week.
> I'm one of the approximately 50% of women who are allergic to it.
> You should check with your doctor and carefully watech for any effects.


I'm with you as I'm also allergic to statins. I've been on Crestor and Lipitor. With both of them I had a terrible time, I really thought I was dying. Not at all pleasant. I'm also allergic to Aspirin. I'm better off taking no or minimal medications as my body can't cope with them. Jen.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

Interesting topic and responses. I've tried 3 and couldn't tolerate any of them. No more. Aging is tough enough on it's on and I'm closer to 80 than 70 now. I don't want my last years ruined by side effect of medication. Everyone needs to make their own decision along with their doctor, but I'll just keep my high cholesterol and let the fates decide when it's time to leave this plane.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

megloush said:


> WITH COLESTEROL MEDICATION ONE SHOULD ALWAYS TAKE COQ10 WITH IT. ALSO, BEFORE TAKING COLESTEROL MEDICATIONS ASK YOUR DOCTOR IF YOU CAN TRY RED YEAST RICE FIRST. THESE ARE JUST SUGGESTIONS CONSULT WITH YOUR DOCTOR FIRST.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## moof (Jan 12, 2017)

I can’t tolerate statins or red yeast rice! I am on Repatha—cholesterol went from 256 to 141!! Repatha is an injectable taken twice a month. But, yes it is expensive!!
PS my doctor said that the statin effect of red yeast rice was removed from the product so it doesn’t help with cholesterol any more.


----------



## Rosalie May (Oct 3, 2014)

I fought taking any meds for borderline high cholesterol for years. When I finally gave in, each and everyone I tried gave me pain in my groin area. A P.A. in my doctor's office suggested I take it every other day and that did the trick! My levels came down to a very acceptable level and I am pain free. It's been about 3 or 4 years doing that and the doctor is well pleased with my numbers.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

check Pravastatin. No side effects. Mainly, I can eat grapefruit with it whereas you cannot with some statin drugs. Needless to say, I love grapefruit. This drug is for low levels of high cholesterol. Works for me.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

Both statins and red yeast rice caused my chest to feel like an elephant was sitting on it. I believe statins are made from red yeast rice. I am trying omega 3 and turmeric. It's only my LDL that is supposedly too high. I raise my own turmeric and fill my own capsules.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you all for the response. They have been very informative. Adding to my current knowledge about this will help me make a more informed decision in the near future. I am grateful to KPers for help with everything from dropped stitches to statin use. Bless you all. Stay well......jberg


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I would be dead without them.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

I didn't read all your responses but I know when I was on it I would have tingling, itching, hot flashes. I would take an 81 mg aspirin (baby aspirin) to stop those side effects.


----------



## Donnadncn (Nov 30, 2014)

I have been on a statin atenolol- since the mid 1980’s. It was initially prescribed for an anxiety problem. 10 years later it was continued as part of my high blood pressure medicine. Recently I had a TAVR procedure and following it my Dr discontinued the statin. However my blood pressure rose from 120/70 to above 160. He reinstated the statin and now a few weeks later it has returned to 120. It is important to have blood work every 6 months and meet regularly with your Dr. I take a very low dose and in all these years have never had any ill affects. I am now 80 yrs old and still work full time as a speech pathologist. Weigh carefully your decision. The effects of high blood pressure can be very damaging resulting in stroke or damage to your heart and blood vessels.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Well, some people have serious side effects from statins. I am one, so I don't take them.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hilda said:


> Both statins and red yeast rice caused my chest to feel like an elephant was sitting on it. I believe statins are made from red yeast rice. I am trying omega 3 and turmeric. It's only my LDL that is supposedly too high. I raise my own turmeric and fill my own capsules.


Lovastatin has the same compound that is found in red yeast rice, monacolin K. Apparently other statins are different.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Donnadncn said:


> I have been on a statin atenolol- since the mid 1980's. It was initially prescribed for an anxiety problem. 10 years later it was continued as part of my high blood pressure medicine. Recently I had a TAVR procedure and following it my Dr discontinued the statin. However my blood pressure rose from 120/70 to above 160. He reinstated the statin and now a few weeks later it has returned to 120. It is important to have blood work every 6 months and meet regularly with your Dr. I take a very low dose and in all these years have never had any ill affects. I am now 80 yrs old and still work full time as a speech pathologist. Weigh carefully your decision. The effects of high blood pressure can be very damaging resulting in stroke or damage to your heart and blood vessels.


Atenolol is NOT a statin, it is a beta blocker. It's a treatment for hypertension and angina.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

It has been 30 yrs since I had to deal with this stuff. I had a heart attack when I was 35. I was misdiagnosed. Anyways, statins were tried and I could not tolerate them. Then I was put on Pravachol. Now 30 yrs ago pravachol was for people who already had heart attacks and didn't have the same side effects because it was not processed by the liver. It worked for many years. Then the guidelines changed and cholesterol needs to be under 200. So my dose was raised. That ended me using any cholesterol medication. My husband had quadruple bypass 2 yrs ago. Cholesterol meds never worked to him. His cholesterol actually increased when taking them. Now after his bypass the doctors are adamant the must take them and now guidelines say the level should be under 100. My husband is fit, not overweight, has not smoked, does not drink, eats healthy, exercises yet a transplant was being considered. I smoke, am overweight, couch potato, love junk food, yes cholesterol is high but oddly enough my arteries are clear, no damage from the heart attack I had at 35. I'm on the fence about the whole cholesterol issue. When my grandmother was 92 yrs old, her doctors were very concerned about her cholesterol. It was 201 at the time. My grandmother was petrified over it. For god sake she was 92, what difference did it make at that age. Just let her live a quality life, and not worry about whether or not she should have butter or margarine on her dinner roll.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Woodsywife: I love your last comment. At 92 what more do we expect from life? To live here on earth forever? My grandfather died at about 98-99 1/2. His "medicine" came in a shot glass twice a day. Before he died the doctor told my mother that everything inside of him was dying but his heart was just not ready to quit. I want to be like Dziadek! Thanks for your input. jberg


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Donnadncn said:


> I have been on a statin atenolol- since the mid 1980's. It was initially prescribed for an anxiety problem. 10 years later it was continued as part of my high blood pressure medicine. Recently I had a TAVR procedure and following it my Dr discontinued the statin. However my blood pressure rose from 120/70 to above 160. He reinstated the statin and now a few weeks later it has returned to 120. It is important to have blood work every 6 months and meet regularly with your Dr. I take a very low dose and in all these years have never had any ill affects. I am now 80 yrs old and still work full time as a speech pathologist. Weigh carefully your decision. The effects of high blood pressure can be very damaging resulting in stroke or damage to your heart and blood vessels.


Atenolol is for angina and it's helps blood pressure stay normal when under stress. As in exercise, stress test, on exertion. It has absolutely nothing to do with cholesterol itself. Any time you are scripted medications, you should read up on them to see exactly what they are for. If you doctor is saying atenolol is a statin, you need to question him about other meds your taking and possibly get another opinion. He is giving you misinformation. That can be more dangerous than the medication itself.


----------



## chain60 (Jul 23, 2019)

Personally, having done my research, I made the decision to nix the statins. Anti-inflammatory substances are readily available in the natural world. One example would be turmeric.


----------



## bunnee3742 (May 15, 2012)

I'm 93 and have been on statins for a long time. I didn't know that I was supposed to have problems. I just do what my doctor tells me and I trust him. I don't pick and choose what medication to have. Living into the 100's is not a fantasy anymore.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Jberg, I've been taking low-dose pravastatin for several years now and have had absolutely no ill effects from it! I too did not want to start a statin drug, but decided that it was certainly worth taking it to prevent a stroke! Best wishes!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

My doctor said I might benefit from a low dose statin. I told her no. I have very low cholesterol.
I didn't like the possible side effects.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

I take a low dose of Atorvastatin to prevent heart attack or stroke. I do not have high cholesterol, but do have diabetes. After reading quite a bit about the effects of and over-prescription of statins by doctors - due to pharmaceutical lobbying, no doubt - I have decided to stop taking my prescription. My mother and grandmothers lived into their 90s without heart attacks or strokes and never took statins, I intend to do the same.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Neither my sister nor I can take statins because of muscle cramps. We need cholesterol to preserve the nerve cell walls in the brain. I can't prove it but we didn't have nearly as many cases of Alzheimer's before the statins were commonly administered. People didn't live as long then as they do now. I can't make any conclusions.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Grannie Sandy said:


> Neither my sister nor I can take statins because of muscle cramps. We need cholesterol to preserve the nerve cell walls in the brain. I can't prove it but we didn't have nearly as many cases of Alzheimer's before the statins were commonly administered. People didn't live as long then as they do now. I can't make any conclusions.


No, you can't prove a correlation between statins and Alzheimer's. But there is ample evidence that they improve heart health. Having a serious heart problem means that your life is going to be less active and pain free. If you can't take statins, then don't, but is it OK to assume that because you can't take them you can insinuate that there could be a higher risk of Alzheimer's in statin users, with absolutely no proof?

https://www.health.harvard.edu/staying-healthy/do-statins-increase-the-risk-of-dementia

"A study published June 29, 2021, by the Journal of the American College of Cardiology (JACC) aimed to shed some additional light on this issue. Researchers looked at data on statin use among 18,446 people, ages 65 or older, who had taken part in a large randomized trial of aspirin. The researchers found that over a follow-up period of almost five years, people who took statins weren't any more likely than non-users to have dementia. The same was true when it came to other changes in cognition, memory, language, executive function, or a measure called psychomotor speed, which measures how quickly someone can process information. They also found no differences between different types of statins."


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

I was on Lipitor for years, but the leg cramps when going on walks were so bad that I stopped exercising. Finally my new cardiologist switched me to Livalo, which seems fine but costs too much, so I'm about to try Crestor. Glad to see that it doesn't affect some of you. I'm a 68 yr old type 1 diabetic for 45 years now and am in pretty good shape for the shape I'm in, but two nights ago I ended up in the ER after apparently having a TIA. No damage though, and I have stress, echo, and carotid tests scheduled soon. This has been a helpful thread. Thanks


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I have been on statin for years, I will be 80 in a few months. I have Afib, CHF and pulmonary hypertension. I have not had any side affects from the drug.


----------



## chriscappo (Jan 15, 2012)

I have genetic high cholesterol but after 3 different statins my doctor finally admitted I’m allergic to them. The first gave me leg pain, the second raised my liver enzymes so high that I almost underwent a liver biopsy (they took me off statins and my numbers came back to normal) before the scheduled biopsy and the third gave me peripheral neuropathy in my feet and lower legs. I would ask the doctor about getting a CAT scan of your heart to see if your cholesterol is affecting your arteries. I had one last year and even though I was on statins, my arteries are full of plaque. I am now on low dose aspirin, Zetia and and Praluent, an injectable, very expensive, prescription for high cholesterol.


----------



## chriscappo (Jan 15, 2012)

I have genetic high cholesterol but after 3 different statins my doctor finally admitted I’m allergic to them. The first gave me leg pain, the second raised my liver enzymes so high that I almost underwent a liver biopsy (they took me off statins and my numbers came back to normal) before the scheduled biopsy and the third gave me peripheral neuropathy in my feet and lower legs. I would ask the doctor about getting a CAT scan of your heart to see if your cholesterol is affecting your arteries. I had one last year and even though I was on statins, my arteries are full of plaque. I am now on low dose aspirin, Zetia and and Praluent, an injectable, very expensive, prescription for high cholesterol.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

If cholesterol is not a problem for you a low dose of baby aspirin would probably be just as effective if you don’t want to take a statin. Why not suggest that to your physician?


----------



## hollyhocks (Jun 26, 2016)

My doctor at Mayo Clinic wanted me to take statins and when I refused because of the side effects, he sent me to have a consultation with the Preventive Cardiology department at Mayo Clinic. They gave me a 4-page brochure with alternatives to statins, so I’ve been taking Beta Sitosterols, an over-the-counter nutrition supplement, for 2 years now. The brochure also said to increase consumption of oatmeal, fruits and vegetables, so I did all of that, even though I had already been eating lots of fruit and veggies. I’ve been doing well and my primary care doctor is satisfied with my progress. He also had me undergo a test called a Coronary Calcium Scan, which took just a very few seconds. It showed that all my coronary arteries were clear, without any deposits.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I take rosuvaststin even though my levels are down so I am about to ditch it no matter what the Doctor says I am 86 and about to ditch all the meds I take I swear they do more harm than good


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

Very interesting information. Who would have known!! It sure pays to do your "homework"!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

So I reported my side effects to the cardiologist. He advised me to take the Rosuvastatin 3 times a week and report back if side effects persist. Time will tell. I am glad he is responsive to my issues. I have my annual appointment with him in March.



Scarlet said:


> Very interesting information. Who would have known!! It sure pays to do your "homework"!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you all for the responses and the information. From what I can figure here are the final results: yes=21; no=22; maybe=9 Lots more questions for my doctor before I make my decision. Thanks again KPers. jberg


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

I don't have cholesterol or cardiovascular issues nor does/did anyone in my family. But becase I am diabetic, my dr insisted on me taking it (atorvastatin). I would prefer to stop it and probably will next year when I turn 80. As I age, I question more and more what I am told by doctors. My previous dr retired and I miss her so much because we would always discuss things. The current doc is good but more inclined to write a prescription rather than discuss alternatives.

What I would suggest is that you be your own advocate. Read up on things and have a dialog with your doc.


----------



## NanaNP (9 mo ago)

jberg said:


> Before the trolls come out of the woodwork: I am NOT seeking medical advice here. I HAVE checked the "Health" topic and the posts there are pretty old. I DO have my own opinion about this. I just wanted some input from people who take a statin not so much to lower cholesterol but to prevent heart attack and stroke. My cholesterol is okay, not the best but not bad. My doctor is suggesting a statin....again....as my chance of a stroke or heart attack in the next ten years has increased but still below 15%. Well, for Pete's sake, I'm getting old! and know that I won't live forever. I have done my research on this type of medicine and still am not ready to commit to using it. I repeat, my cholesterol levels are not bad. Dr. says a very low dose maybe three times a week would keep inflammation in the arteries to a minimum. Just looking for input for women who actually are using this. Thanks in advance. And trolls or "the bad guys"...please do not respond. Thanks. jberg


Well, to clarify… a statin or cholesterol reducing medication reduces your chance of heart attack or stroke BY REDUCING CHOLESTEROL. 
Statins are prescribed to reduce cholesterol levels in the blood stream to prevent build up of plaque which can lead to heart attack or stroke.
We do not prescribe cholesterol reducing medications to patients unless their cholesterol levels (high LDL and total cholesterol) warrant it.
I highly recommend you speak with your provider again to understand why he wants you on a statin. If your cholesterol level is WNL, it is absolutely not indicated, unless you have a history of blockage, atherosclerosis, MI or stroke.
If your provider wants you to take a statin, it is because your cholesterol level is high enough to put you at risk of heart attack or stroke. 
I would not be comfortable walking around knowing I had a risk of MI or stroke… but that’s me. I would do anything possible to prevent dying (or worse.. living paralyzed, unable to care for myself, walk, speak, etc.) from a cardiac event.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

NanaNP said:


> Well, to clarify… a statin or cholesterol reducing medication reduces your chance of heart attack or stroke BY REDUCING CHOLESTEROL.
> Statins are prescribed to reduce cholesterol levels in the blood stream to prevent build up of plaque which can lead to heart attack or stroke.
> We do not prescribe cholesterol reducing medications to patients unless their cholesterol levels (high LDL and total cholesterol) warrant it.
> I highly recommend you speak with your provider again to understand why he wants you on a statin. If your cholesterol level is WNL, it is absolutely not indicated, unless you have a history of blockage, atherosclerosis, MI or stroke.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I am still undecided about the use of statins but I appreciate your professional opinion. Stay well. jberg


----------



## RubyEddy (Jul 12, 2014)

jberg said:


> Before the trolls come out of the woodwork: I am NOT seeking medical advice here. I HAVE checked the "Health" topic and the posts there are pretty old. I DO have my own opinion about this. I just wanted some input from people who take a statin not so much to lower cholesterol but to prevent heart attack and stroke. My cholesterol is okay, not the best but not bad. My doctor is suggesting a statin....again....as my chance of a stroke or heart attack in the next ten years has increased but still below 15%. Well, for Pete's sake, I'm getting old! and know that I won't live forever. I have done my research on this type of medicine and still am not ready to commit to using it. I repeat, my cholesterol levels are not bad. Dr. says a very low dose maybe three times a week would keep inflammation in the arteries to a minimum. Just looking for input for women who actually are using this. Thanks in advance. And trolls or "the bad guys"...please do not respond. Thanks. jberg


My husband's cholesterol counts are naturally low....LDL is 67 without medication. I questioned his cardiologist who has put him on statins since having heart surgery about 15 years ago, and the doctor said statins are still the recommended course of action. I sure would like to know why, but perhaps there is a complicated explanation, and the doctor did not feel like going into it. 
His blood pressure is also in a safe range, and he is prescribed blood pressure medication also because it is the recommended course of action. 
Makes no sense to me, but I cannot argue with a cardiologist.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I personally have never heard of taking statins to “prevent heart attack.” What are your cholesterol numbers - total, HDL and LDL? The purpose of taking statins is to lower cholesterol, specifically LDL, which would in turn reduce the risk of stroke or heart attack. If your total and individual levels are ok, I don’t understand why a doctor would prescribe a statin. Last fall at my check-up, my total cholesterol was 197 but LDL (the bad kind) was 113 (the desired level is below 100). Because of an earlier comment on a radiology report, my doctor ordered a number of tests and referred me to a cardiologist. The only thing that concerned her was the LDL level. She started me on 10 mg Lipitor and after three months my LDL was 80. The dosage was increased to 20 mg to get LDL below 70. I have not had any side effects. Luckily, there are a number of different statins available. If one doesn’t work, another likely will.


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

I had terrible leg pain when using two different statins, but now take rosuvastatin, with no apparent side effects. I now wonder, though, if I am developing diabetes. Have a doctor’s appointment next week, will discuss. Must remember to write it down or I might forget to mention it,


----------

